# New! ~



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Have finally plucked up the courage to post after lurking for several months!
My DH and I have been trying for just over a year now with no luck. 
I'm 35 he's 37. We have had all the blood tests ( 3 day & 21, not sure of right names but will get used to it I'm sure) and have had our 1st appointment at Fertility Clinic. Dr said 'not to worry, you're still young'  and told us to come back in 3 months! He said they would do the HSG then if we've had no luck but he was convinced it will all be fine 
I have had lap and internal scan and they say nothing is wrong and the only thing they mentioned was my progesterone was 15?? But I'm not sure of relevance!
I'm not sure what to do next really and just wanted to share this with like minded people. Just booked my first acupuncture appointment to see if that helps, I'll try anything if it will work!
I am becoming very  by the amount of well meaning people who ask me if I'm pregnant yet or when we are having children and to be honest it is getting to me now! 
Would appreciate any responses from people who understand!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Dawn,

Firstly, welcome to FF hun - you've done the best thing by registering here.  I've found it invaluable for help, advice and support  

We were fobbed off for quite a while by our Dr's too, so I know how frustrating the waiting is - oh, the joys of TTC on the bloody NHS     All I can offer is that once I had my HSG done things moved pretty quickly (by NHS standards!!) after that.

Good luck hun  

Nix


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
Thanks. It is really frustrating as everywhere I see babies and comments regarding fading fertility and being 35 or over!  
I know I should be thankful that all the tests were normal and although I asked what 15 meant for my progesterone her said it was OK as I was ovulating so not to worry....(I did a home kit thingy)
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawn,

I'm not very good on the prog levels and whatnot, but if you posted a message on Peer Support someone on there would be able to explain this properly to you.

I swear, I've got more information from this site that I have ever received from my consultant !

Always around if you want a chat or anything hun - just IM me. 

Nix.


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks will do.xx Sorry not techno minded what's IM you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Instant/personal message - click on the green scroll icon to the left under the persons name and you can send them personal messages.

Nix.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF DMM35 

I am sorry your having a rough time at the moment, I am constantly amazed how fertility experts say time is on your side when research shows a natural fertility decline from the mid 30s!  dont they know it hurts! 
I hope that with the support and knowledge to be found within this forum you will soon be holding a* +* pee stick 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

G&B  Community board~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis~
CLICK HERE

Meanings~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your welcome - let us know how you get on


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *DMM35* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you   Feeling a bit low today as someone else has asked ' oh no baby yet?'...... 
Er no but thanks for reminding me!
Thanks for all your kind messages, it has been really good to read about other people who know exactly what you are talking about x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
Thanks, I'm ok   arrived again with a vengance this month so I'm back on the merry go round and trying to keep smiling  xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi DMM35, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

Sorry the old witchypoo arrived and spoilt all your fun this month.  

C~x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

DMM35 said:


> Thank you  Feeling a bit low today as someone else has asked ' oh no baby yet?'......
> Er no but thanks for reminding me!
> Thanks for all your kind messages, it has been really good to read about other people who know exactly what you are talking about x


Hi honey  DMM35

People are so nosey, aren't they and it gets on your nerves
we had lots of "isn't there anything stirring yet" and "what no baby"   

so to nice people I would say "we're enjoying the practise, there's no hurry!"

"we're planning a trip around the world first"

"in this day and age people don't have to have children straight away"

so nosey people I would

"How's your sex life then, it must be quite boring if your so interested in mine" !    

I found sometimes, asking them a personal question, made them squirm and got me out of answering

Good luck, it's none of their business, the people who need to know, know 
and everyone else needs to get a life

Goodluck with your treatment, go back and nag your doctor is your not happy, 
tell him you were to embarrassed to say you had been trying for longer 

have you tried any ovulation kits ?

love and  
MC xxxx


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for all your messages. It has been a tough month all round and you are right MC it never ceases to amaze me just how nosey people can be!  
I have posted on the 'what to say' thread and got some great ideas though. 
As for our treatment ( or lack of it) we are due back in Sept and a friend advised us to say ' look we tried it your way, it hasn't worked, now help us' which I thought was good advice. We are still ttc naturally (opk kits, vitamins and acupuncture) so fingers crossed in the meantime....
Just read your signature MC, thanks for replying ( and Caz) and I wish you the little miracle you so dearly deserve very soon  
Dawnxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Dawn* 
thanks honey, sending you lots and lots of  
                            
                           
                           

You'll get your miracle one day too, good luck with your Doctor 

  

love and hugs
MC xxxx


----------



## nicky*30 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,
this site will help you no end just a night in the chat room will make you feel like you are not on your own. It's hard when people ask you lots of questions, I got so fed up that i turned round to one person and said I may never have them and this is why. They never asked again. Good luck with acupuncture I have it and think it helps even if it's in my mind as DH says.
Good luck
Nicky


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
Thank you all  
xxxx


----------

